# A thunder only sound loop



## zero (Aug 27, 2004)

Does anyone have a thunder only, no rain or other background sound, loop? Something long enough to not sound repetitive??


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

I have Big Screams cd3 Thunderstorms cd & use it in my haunted maze quite often. It's available as either a cd or download. Gore-Galore has Sounds of Gore vol 7: Angry Skies, either as a cd or download.
Otherwise a nature thunderstorm cd would work too.

http://lightformproductions.com/storecd3thunderstorm.html

Gore-Galore sample Thunder
http://gore-galore.com/audio_samples/thunderdemo.mp3

http://gore-galore.com/hauntmusic.php


----------



## meltdown211 (Sep 27, 2006)

Give this a try, I made it myself a few years ago. No rain, just random thunder.... its 11 minutes long

http://www.4shared.com/audio/q4QdFVM3/ThunderONLY.html

password hauntforum


----------

